
Six Techniques for Algorithmic Music Composition (1988) [pdf] - ChuckMcM
http://peterlangston.com/Papers/amc.pdf
======
ChuckMcM
I consider this a great paper to start from if you're interested in
experimenting with computer composition. Bringing it up to date with a deep
learning network would probably make for another nice paper.

